# recommend a small saddle bag



## PoorCyclist

looking for recommendation for a SMALL saddle bag just enough space for one tube and CO2. Not much else.

I changed my saddle to another brand so I am looking for something that attaches to any saddle, but hopefully does not move around alot or scratch or tearing up the shorts.

Something like what I am using now.


----------



## acg

I just bought a couple of these in different colors. It comes with a rear strap for mounting a tailight and also comes with a reflective rear band. Designed narrow so that it does not hit the inner thighs when cycling. Best of all... only $12.99!

TransIt 30 Wedge - Bike Wedges


----------



## QuattroCreep

Here is the one I use. Small, 1 velcro strap, does not move around tear up shorts or scratch seat posts.

SciCon Elan


----------



## PoorCyclist

QuattroCreep said:


> Here is the one I use. Small, 1 velcro strap, does not move around tear up shorts or scratch seat posts.
> 
> SciCon Elan


I like this one - low profile.


----------



## Special Eyes

I use the Topeak. I like them because I can attach the small underseat mount to a few bikes and move the bag from one bike to the other in 5 seconds. You're probably looking for this:










or this:










See them all:
Topeak® Cycling Accessories


----------



## QuattroCreep

PoorCyclist said:


> I like this one - low profile.


If packed correctly I can fit:

1 tube
2-3 tire patches, sand paper, and glue tube
1 mutli tool. 4,5,6mm allen, Phillips and standard screw drivers
Teflon tire boot made from a piece of doubled over fedex envelop
Rubber tire boot made from and old tire (wrap around mutli tool to keep it from rubbing a hole in the tube)
2 tire levers - king cage Ti or 1 plastic lever
Small thing of electrical tape 10-12" rolled onto itself (no paper core)


----------



## GA1911

I have a couple, Topeak Micro wedge that uses straps rather than the clip on system and Pedro's Micro Blowout bag. I had one of the Topeak bags with the clip on system, and took off down a rough road one day and when I got to the end it was swinging from the seatpost, the plastic mount actually broke.


----------



## PoorCyclist

QuattroCreep said:


> If packed correctly I can fit:
> 
> 1 tube
> 2-3 tire patches, sand paper, and glue tube
> 1 mutli tool. 4,5,6mm allen, Phillips and standard screw drivers
> Teflon tire boot made from a piece of doubled over fedex envelop
> Rubber tire boot made from and old tire (wrap around mutli tool to keep it from rubbing a hole in the tube)
> 2 tire levers - king cage Ti or 1 plastic lever
> Small thing of electrical tape 10-12" rolled onto itself (no paper core)


I just ordered one, you have never had the bag fall off right?


----------



## Ripper4life

I've got the Lezyne Micro Caddy Seat Bag. Very low profile and has just enough space for tube, co2 and tire levers.


----------



## MMinSC

Pedros micro blowout.


----------



## QuattroCreep

PoorCyclist said:


> I just ordered one, you have never had the bag fall off right?


No it has never happened. The velcro straps wraps complete around the bag and gives a really firm hold. It is also nice if the bag is not full things don't rattle around.


----------



## MarvinK

I had a similar problem with saddle bags... and switched to a small ziplock bag with all the important stuff. I can also throw my ID and cash/credit in there. It works great and I don't miss the saddle bag at all.


----------



## Pitts Pilot

*Pedros Micro BlowOut*



MMinSC said:


> Pedros micro blowout.


+1
I like this bag because it attaches only to the rails, so no scuffing of the seatpost. If you since it tight, it doesn't move around. It doesn't stick out, so can't scuff shorts. It's 25 cubic inches - one of the smallest out there, but will EASILY fit a tube/CO2/levers.

I've had occasional zipper failures, but they are cheap enough that I don't let it bother me. They from recycled tubes anyway - which is cool.


----------



## fredbiker

Some good suggestions already. I've tried many bags recently, and I've settled on this one. I wanted small, but enough that it could carry everything shown in MarvinK's post (it does). Also, it uses only velcro straps which makes removal and install a snap. Finally, it's the shape looks good on the bike - doesn't just hang there, it blends well, fits very snug to saddle and has an almost aero look to it. One bonus, it's small enough to fit in a bottle cage, which I do sometimes when in a hurry or switching bikes.

At $22, it doesn't break the bank. Linky


----------



## milkbaby

Topeak makes the Prologo branded saddlebag the OP already has -- this is from info from Art's Cyclery website and the Serotta forums... Notice that it looks exactly the same as the 2nd one that SpecialEyes has pics of. You might be able to just the the clip from Topeak that clamps onto the saddle rails and just use the same Prologo bag.

For a bag that doesn't attach to the seatpost, I have an Arundel Dual waiting to be used, but I would also consider the SciCon saddlebags which look very nice.


----------



## MarvinK

I assume you aren't using a Fizik saddle? If you are, their built in attachment system is pretty cool if you do need a saddle bag. Otherwise the Lezyne Caddy is nice and wont ruin shorts.


----------



## Eric_H

Arundel Dual:

Arundel Dual Seat Bag Black - Excel Sports

Fits almost any saddle-seatpost combo. No seatpost strap to potentially eat bib shorts.


----------



## Tschai

Timbuk2: Bike Seat Pack - Timbuk2 Bags

And yes, there are other colors, but they just don't match this one.


----------



## Special Eyes

Rasta pouch, I love it! Enough room for a fat spliff, mon.


----------



## Emdy

QuattroCreep said:


> Here is the one I use. Small, 1 velcro strap, does not move around tear up shorts or scratch seat posts.


Yeah...I use the same one too and love the small compact factor.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder

Here's the one I use. Topeak Aero Wedge Micro. Barely enough room for a tube, two C02 cartridges, Air Chuck, two tire levers, very small patch kit, small one piece tool, and ID. To give you an idea of relative size, I had to cut the edges off of my ID for it to fit. Mine is the clip version shown here. I believe it is also available with straps.


----------



## ddimick

Tschai said:


> Timbuk2: Bike Seat Pack - Timbuk2 Bags
> 
> And yes, there are other colors, but they just don't match this one.


I use that bag, although my colors aren't quite as... flamboyant.


----------



## MarvinK

In my experience the Timbuk2 bag is one of those types the original poster is complaining about ruining his shorts... he's trying to get away from velcro straps.


----------



## pigpen

I have used a Jandd mini for years. Still have a one that I use on my mtb that is from the early 90's.
Mini Tool Kit Bag

I like the Pedros too as it is made from recycled tubes.
PEDRO'S USA - Total Bicycle Care | Blow Out Bag


----------



## Tschai

MarvinK said:


> In my experience the Timbuk2 bag is one of those types the original poster is complaining about ruining his shorts... he's trying to get away from velcro straps.


It is not the straps but the size and/or shape of the bag that determines short rubbing issues.


----------



## felix5150

I like the lezyne micro caddy


----------



## jpdigital

*Another Arundel Dual user.*

I have an Arundel Dual mounted to my saddle on rides that I choose to use a seat bag. I'm a minimalist, and really don't like the looks of seat bags so much. But with that being said, the Arundel seems to look nice. It doesn't have that strap to wrap around the seatpost; instead, the leather patch does a good job of preventing my seatpost getting scuffed. It also mounts surprisingly secure, with no movement. And it's slender so there's no issue with the bag rubbing against the inside of my shorts.


----------



## trip221

pigpen said:


> I have used a Jandd mini for years. Still have a one that I use on my mtb that is from the early 90's.
> Mini Tool Kit Bag


+1. I love my Jandd mini. I fit a tube, levers, CO2 inflator, patch kit, spoke wrench, and tire boot in it. If it ever dies I'll replace it with the same one.


----------



## thalo

i am using the Giant Shadow bag, size small

Shadow Seat Bags (Bags) - Bike Gear | Giant Bicycles | United States

one tube, multitool, tire levers and CO2+end. about $25. fits what i want it to and fairly small size.


----------



## bikerjohn64

Ripper4life said:


> I've got the Lezyne Micro Caddy Seat Bag. Very low profile and has just enough space for tube, co2 and tire levers.


+1 for the Lezyne for me too! This is a great bag. It comes in two or three sizes(can't remember ) and it has its own dedicated smaller pouch for a multitool. 
I am able to carry 1 tube; 1 glueless patchkit; 1 CO2 w/head; 1 KMC chain link; 1 Lezyne multitool; 2 tire levers; and $5 folded up. 
It has the main compartment; two inside side pockets for tire levers; a tiny upper inside pocket ( where I keep my patchkit); and on the outside underside is where the multitool is housed in its own pocket. 
This in a very nice compact (micro version) all attaches to any seat rails with the use of two wide band and Velcro's everything together preventing any rattle or bouncing around. None of the Velcro catches your Lycra and nothing to wear the finish on your seatpost. Very well designed and highly recommendable.


----------



## triathlonandy

I use a FuelBelt bento box on my TT..but can only fit 1tube, 2x CO2, adapter and tire lever..

<img src="https://i43.tinypic.com/npm7on.jpg">

And a cheap Serfas bag that I switch between my road bike and MTB..... which I can fit 2 tubes, 2x CO2, adapter, tools, tire lever, ID, flashlight..and still have room for more stuff...

<img src="https://i43.tinypic.com/344ce29.jpg">


----------



## ClancyO

How about the Lezyne Caddy Sack? Holds everything I need, doesn't tear up my shorts, and as an added bonus, you will now comply with rule #31. The Rules


----------



## jmoryl

I'm using the Lezyne S-Caddy bag right now and am a bit disappointed. The straps, both the side and the one that wraps around the seatpost, are too long. By the time you get the thing snug, there is just the smallest amount of velcro left to hold it on, and I'm using fairly standard seats and posts, so we are not talking about freakish diameters. I swear the seatpost strap is meant for those bike using a 45 mm diameter post! When filled, the bag is also sort of lumpy looking. 

It is replacing a similar sized "Pro" bag (both around 0.6 L). I really liked the looks and design of that bag, but the velcro straps self-destructed (delaminated) in a shockingly short time. Next time I think I will go with Jandd.


----------



## ph0enix

Amazon.com: Fizi:k Strap Seat Bag: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## murbike

Tschai said:


> Timbuk2: Bike Seat Pack - Timbuk2 Bags
> 
> And yes, there are other colors, but they just don't match this one.


I second this one. Mine's black.
Carries a tube, two CO2 cans, tire levers, patch kit and gel.


----------



## JackDaniels

The best saddle bag is the center pocket of your jersey.


----------



## Golfguy

Special Eyes said:


> I use the Topeak.


+1 This is what I use. Very nice.


----------



## TRIPLE1050

i use a topeak mini wedge and it is fantastic. it fits two tubes a multi tool and levers


----------



## wooglin

Awesome Strap. Seat bags are passe. 

RACE


----------



## thprice

Continental Saddle Pack

Typically get it for $10 ... includes a spare tube and levers
Throw in a small multitool and it straps easily under your seat.


----------



## Hughsdad

I'm another vote for the Lezyne Micro Caddy. The only things I don't like about it: no fastening for a light (but I've got enough seat post beneath it) & it is a bit more fiddly to put on and take off the rails than others. But it's rock-solid once on. Fits a tube, levers, a CO2 & head, patches, multi-tool, money.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

If you're having trouble with the velcro on saddle bags rubbing your shorts I came up with a simple solution. I cut a one inch section away from an old road tube. I slide that ring of rubber around the soft side of the velcro and roll the rubber down. I then attach the velcro and roll the rubber ring back up around the fastened section. It keeps it from rubbing my shorts and weighs nothing. Only adds a few seconds to the mounting and removal of the bag. 

On that note I'm running a small Cannondale bag on my bike.. Small and simple. Can't complain. However I might start using a pouch to stuff in my jersey.


----------



## BCRexer

RavX Mini X......Very compact, sleek styling, close to saddle fit. Holds tube, two tire irons, one CO2 cartridge, infiltrator nozzle.


----------



## jmoryl

JackDaniels said:


> The best saddle bag is the center pocket of your jersey.


Don't fall on your tools!

With spring coming, I like to keep my center pocket clear for picking up a bunch of asparagus at a farm I sometimes pass by..or some arm/leg warmers that I might remove.


----------



## PoorCyclist

thanks for the replies, I ended up getting the Elan bag and seems very adequate


----------



## franklinb965

Golfguy said:


> +1 This is what I use. Very nice.



+2 great little pack


----------



## TimV

Reviving an old thread here. Are there any other low-profile saddle bags that aren't already mentioned? I'm looking for something minimalist and narrow enough that I don't get any leg rub. So far I'm leaning toward the Lezyne Micro Caddy. Thanks!


----------



## Whizzer283

*Worked great until the zipper failed!*



Ripper4life said:


> I've got the Lezyne Micro Caddy Seat Bag. Very low profile and has just enough space for tube, co2 and tire levers.


I would have concurred until this weekend. At the end of the ride the bag was open and the muti-tool gone. I blamed myself until I realized that the zipper had failed. That's why I'm on the forum getting advice for my replacement!


----------



## jfaas

Holy thread dredge, batman! That post was 3 years ago!


----------



## PBL450

jfaas said:


> Holy thread dredge, batman! That post was 3 years ago!


Yeah, and there is a long thread on just this from pretty recently. FWIW, I'm using the small Sticky Pod and I love it!


----------



## tka

Banjo Bros. Mini Seat Bag I fit a tube, a glueless patch kit, 2 CO2 cartridges and a PDW Shiny Object in it. There's probably just enough room to add a small multi-tool or a few L wrenches.


----------



## Clipped_in

Ripper4life said:


> I've got the Lezyne Micro Caddy Seat Bag. Very low profile and has just enough space for tube, co2 and tire levers.


I'm a big fan of this one. Really a well thought out minimalist design.


----------



## Fireform

Arundel Uno. Holds a tube, cartridge, inflator, small tool, tire lever, tiny patch kit and a little moolah.


----------



## shinzomaeda

Hi, I just received this at the weekend and fitted it, before my Sunday ride yesterday. I can fit, one tube, 2 levers, multi tool, and a co2 cannister. I think its a nice aero profile design and being hard plastic, not susceptible to weather/rain as much as some i've had in the past. Very happy with it so far 

CYCKIT | Integrated Cycle Solutions. New Zealand based.


----------



## stanseven

Eric_H said:


> Arundel Dual:
> 
> Arundel Dual Seat Bag Black - Excel Sports
> 
> Fits almost any saddle-seatpost combo. No seatpost strap to potentially eat bib shorts.


I have the Uno which is smaller but just what I wanted. You can barely see I have a bag at all.


----------



## OldChipper

Yep I have and like both the Uno and Dual from Arundel. Great bags.


----------



## Sweet Lew

acg said:


> I just bought a couple of these in different colors. It comes with a rear strap for mounting a tailight and also comes with a reflective rear band. Designed narrow so that it does not hit the inner thighs when cycling. Best of all... only $12.99!
> 
> TransIt 30 Wedge - Bike Wedges


I just picked this one up. Fits a tube and levers no problem. I like the key clip and pocket for IDs and Cards as well, but I just shove my house key in there and keep my phone and ID in a zip-loc like others have said.


----------



## Rokh Hard

on Rokh Hard i use this....










https://www.serfas.com/products/view/115/referer:products|index|bags-tools|saddle-bags

small. works great. looks awesome.

on Grande Rosso i use this.....because Grande Rosso is not a tool truck.


----------



## jjcools

I really like my Speed Sleeve and the medium Lezyne micro caddy.


----------



## Rokh Hard

jjcools said:


> I really like my Speed Sleeve and the medium Lezyne micro caddy.



yep. those are awesome bits of kit


----------



## 9W9W

I have a scicon rubber bag. It's a rubber egg that twists on twists off with a positive snap. One tube, a folded bill, co2, wedge, tool, nothign else fits. It's very minimalistic, which I like.

https://www.wigglestatic.com/produc...eronaut-saddlbag-12-blk.jpg?w=2000&h=2000&a=7


----------



## Rokh Hard

ultimately this is all you really need....

Lezyne - Engineered Design - Products - OrganizerRoll Caddys - Roll Caddy


----------



## 9W9W

So, basically a saddle bag that big flat, non aerodynamic and requires fiddling with and looping things around your seat rails. This looks like an envelope glued to your seat. I'll pass.


----------



## Rokh Hard

9W9W said:


> So, basically a saddle bag that big flat, non aerodynamic and requires fiddling with and looping things around your seat rails. This looks like an envelope glued to your seat. I'll pass.



oh....no! you put it in your jersey pocket!!! we spend thousands of dollars splitting the hairs for a gram or two here and there....doesnt make sense to strap on a half pound of tool and supplies to the bike. 

carry tools in your jersey pocket! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiro11

It's surprisingly hard to find a good saddle bag. I like the small version of this one:

Bontrager: Pro Seat Pack (Model #11040)

Compact, black and unobtrusive
Well made: bolstered construction doesn't sway, waterproof
Stays out of the way of your legs
Simple attachment system with well thought out use of velcro to avoid snagging, pulls the bag up tightly and securely under the saddle.
Simple but very effective rear light mount
Fits: tube, 2 16g cartridges, airchuck elite, VAR bead jack, $20 bill, patch kit. I stuff an extra tube in my jersey pockets.


----------



## Rokh Hard

GrandeRosso saddle bag....digit....


----------



## myhui

I plan to get this one, just because I want to carry a change of clothes and a pair of shoes (Nike Free) and still not have a back pack. I love that feeling of cycling with just a jersey on me and nothing in that jersey's back pockets. It gives me that lightweight, pure feeling.

Sonoma Adjustable Bike Seat Pack | Timbuk2 Bags

Timbuk2 Sonoma Seat Pack - REI.com


----------



## Notvintage

A jersey with rear pockets is my choice. Bags are so goofy looking.


----------



## Rokh Hard

Notvintage said:


> A jersey with rear pockets is my choice. Bags are so goofy looking.


right on, with yer right on.

Obey the Rules.

Rule #29

Velominati › The Rules


----------



## Rokh Hard

....oh....and you dont need tire levers. if you cant put your tire on or off without levers, then you need these and start hitting them hard like the girl here....











if you cant pull that off....we have a Rule for that, Rule #5...Obey the Rules.

Velominati › The Rules


----------

